# The Rock's appearance on RAW



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Watch it be Randy Orton :lmao


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

:bryan2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*



> For what it's worth, Brock Lesnar and Paul Heyman are not backstage for RAW and not scheduled for tonight's show.


Fuck sake, not even Paul bloody Heyman?

:trips7


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Cena is back! :CENA


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

I don't give a flying fuck about Dwayne appearing so hopefully it's not him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

If Rock is merely returning at Mania for a promo, then color me unexcited for his return promo tonight. I want a return that actually has some substance.


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

WWE has become it's own dirtsheet


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Wish it was Cena :cry


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

I've seen The Rock teases on Twitter. Also Rev Theory retweeted the WWE tweet so that got me thinking its Orton.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

My guess is Randy Orton.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Major Star Returning to Raw tonight?*

From WWE twitter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/691720595030020101
Taker or Bryan are the first 2 that come to mind. Thoughts?


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Hoping they will not get my hopes up and then disappoint.. Oh wait... They already have the past few months.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

I want it to be Daniel Bryan. It will probably be The Rock hyping 'The Road to Wrestlemania'. 

I'll find it funny if they have The Rock confront HHH instead of Reigns :lol 

Admitting Reigns is a B+ player. :ha


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: Major Star Returning to Raw tonight?*

:godfather


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Major Star Returning to Raw tonight?*

Undertaker?:mark:


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: Major Star Returning to Raw tonight?*

The Rock will cut a promo probably


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

I'm guessing Undertaker.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*



Marrakesh said:


> I want it to be Daniel Bryan. It will probably be The Rock hyping 'The Road to Wrestlemania'.
> 
> I'll find it funny if they have The Rock confront HHH instead of Reigns :lol
> 
> Admitting Reigns is a B+ player. :ha


I actually wouldn't be surprised if it is The Rock who confronts HHH on behalf of Reigns :lmao


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*



☆Shala☆;56444505 said:


> Wish it was Cena :cry


I never thought I would agree to that statement..

Probably Orton. Hopefully it can lead to AJ/Orton.

Don't want Rock there getting my hopes up, it'll lead to nothing.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Orton cutting a promo about Sheamus!!:vince5
or Ric flair crying again ´cos Charlotte won!!:vince5


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

If it's Orton that's great but why couldn't he have been in the Rumble?


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Hopefully its not Taker or Orton. Not that i dont respect or like them, but they will come back anyway.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*



Ahem... said:


> WWE has become it's own dirtsheet


:xzibit

Thought the same thing. Anything for more viewers TBH.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Nikki Bella! HAHA!


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

no, it's Daniel Bryan, someone please tell me it's Daniel Bryan :sasha3 :sasha3 :sasha3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Orton is a good return but not worthy of such hype. How long has he been gone, anyway?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

It's too early for Taker or Rock. 

Orton? I've lost faith in a Bryan return.


----------



## Accon (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Why would Bryan return now? It takes away from WWE's main storyline. Besides would WWE really hype Bryan's return like this?


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

I HEAR VOICES IN MY HEEEEAD...please no!


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Lol at people thinking it's Orton, he is not returning for a long time.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*



Headliner said:


> It's too early for Taker or Rock.
> 
> Orton? I've lost faith in a Bryan return.


I don't think it's too early for Rock. He's only going to make a few appearances before WrestleMania anyway, why not the night after the Rumble?

It would make sense considering Rock lives locally, and from a kayfabe perspective he would show up to back Roman.

In any case, I'm keeping my expectations low.


----------



## LVGout (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

its going to be linda mcmahon. might as well bring the family out and the mcgrandkids. three hour jerk off to triple h winning the rumble with shane in the rafters like sting.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*



Phantomdreamer said:


> Lol at people thinking it's Orton, he is not returning for a long time.


REALLY? YES! YES! YES! but if he does return i'll red rep you forever.


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Obviously Rock going to be hyping WM and probably interrupting Triple H segment. Maybe it could be a returning Sting? but I doubt Sting cause of his injury but never know. 99% sure its Rock.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Hopefully Bryan, probably Orton.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

The Yes Movement Returns Tonight!!!!!!!
YES
YES
YES
YES
YES

A Man Can Dream Can't He?


----------



## kwilesthebrand (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Please be Daniel Bryan.

Though I think it'll be Rock.

Orton Probably returns after Fastlane IMO


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Dwayne making an appearance really we dont need him


----------



## Barnerito (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

My first thought - Taker. But let's face it, it would be really strange and anticlimatic announcing Undertaker before the show. He is created for making shocking returns.

So i go with my second choice - The Rock. Probably he will be defending his unbreakable cousin. I have a weird feeling that at Mania they will do something like Dwayne at ringside with Roman vs. Hunter. Sadly for WWE, even Rock can't help Roman get over.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

WWE won't let us have ANY surprises anymore in the hopes of getting a few extra viewers. It's pathetic.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Only Sting or Bryan for me.
Otherwise BOOORING...(N)


----------



## kwilesthebrand (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

i REALLY hope Rock is used to turn Roman heel but not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

It's probably going to be HHH. His ego is so big that even though he returned last night, he still will class his return to Raw as a surprise.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

the rock will probably come out and announce that he's the special ref for roman HHH -.-


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Hopefully Bryan or Rock. Don't care about anybody else.


----------



## Showtime2k8 (Oct 27, 2008)

Goldberg


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

I would rather it be Daniel Bryan...

followed by a run-in by Nakamura...

followed by The Rock who proceeds to rip on both of them.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

BRYAN pls :mark:


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

So I guess its either The Rock , Undertaker or Bryan in that order


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

It's The Rock...miami is a dead giveaway


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

It's gotta be Cesaro!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

If it's not Bryan, it simply is not a major return.

Sorry, but Orton/Rock/Taker just do not matter nearly as much


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Danny B plz :mark:

I'll guess Rock, but oh please just let it be ma boi Dbry :mj2


----------



## General Duessel (Aug 30, 2015)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

SAVE.US D-BRY

:bryan :bryan :bryan

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

:










On God if it's Orton i'm done :maury


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Orton did say he doesn't need any extra surgery, so i do wonder if he'll be back a lot sooner than people expected. Not saying it'll be tonight, but you never know.

Location does hint for The Rock though.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*





















just kidding, it's Dwayne. :rock4


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Hopefully it is Rock, and hopefully he'll kill any suspicion that he'll be at Reigns' corner at WM and announce something more interesting instead



Osize10 said:


> If it's not Bryan, it simply is not a major return.
> 
> Sorry, but Orton/Rock/Taker just do not matter nearly as much


..of course that's only in your little bubble


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

I'm PRAYING it's Daniel Bryan.

I will be disappointed.


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Daniel Bryan is making his long awaited return and takes out Reigns and HHH, holds the belt high in the air as Raw fades to black. Then at Fastlane, its a triple thread match in which Bryan wins and out comes the Bullet Club to beat him down, making Bryan vs. AJ Styles the main event for Mania.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*



jaymo123 said:


> Daniel Bryan is making his long awaited return and takes out Reigns and HHH, holds the belt high in the air as Raw fades to black. Then at Fastlane, its a triple thread match in which Bryan wins and out comes the Bullet Club to beat him down, making Bryan vs. AJ Styles the main event for Mania.


Like the way you think.


----------



## thenextbigthing56 (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

HHH Vs The Rock @ Mania?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

I doubt it's Bryan, but who knows. It's probably going to be Orton.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Fuck Rock, please let this be Bryan!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Yeah cause The Rock jumping to Reigns aid helped Reigns soooooo much last time, it's definitely going to work, he totally won't outshine the lad. no not at all, brilliant fucking idea .... imbeciles.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Daniel Bryan would be interesting, but I don't see what he would do (unless the dirtsheets are wrong) to further the potential storylines heading into WM.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

I hope it is Randy Orton. Oh man I really don't want another Rock 15 Min Promo


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Dwayne is probably only coming back to promote Baywatch


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Daniel Bryan makes his return to one of the biggest pops in recent years. Goes on an absolute rant to the chant of YES chants at how they're holding him back, keeping him away from the Rumble because they were afraid he'd win the belt again and that's something the company doesn't want. He says how he's the PEOPLES CHOICE and the fans are giving him the biggest YES chant he's ever had.

Suddenly, The Rocks music hits and we get The Rock come down to the ring, crowd are absolutely on fire at this point with both The Rock and Daniel Bryan in the same ring. The Rock says how he respects Bryan for what he achieved going up against Jabronis in The Authority and overcoming the odds but there is only one PEOPLES CHAMPION and that's him. 

Leads to an eventual feud/match at Wrestlemania between the two. You have The Rock against Bryan who is one of the safest workers in the world and you have a spectacle. The Rock brings in money, The Rock WRESTLING is even better to those fans who would actually pay to watch The Rock, then you have those fans who LOVE everything Bryan does. Add to that the likes of Lesnar and Triple H wrestling and the obvious appearances of Taker (we don't even know what he's doing yet) and Austin and you have a good solid base for selling out the biggest Wrestlemania of all time.

The Peoples Champion vs. The Peoples Choice.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Erik. said:


> Daniel Bryan makes his return to one of the biggest pops in recent years. Goes on an absolute rant to the chant of YES chants at how they're holding him back, keeping him away from the Rumble because they were afraid he'd win the belt again and that's something the company doesn't want. He says how he's the PEOPLES CHOICE and the fans are giving him the biggest YES chant he's ever had.
> 
> Suddenly, The Rocks music hits and we get The Rock come down to the ring, crowd are absolutely on fire at this point with both The Rock and Daniel Bryan in the same ring. The Rock says how he respects Bryan for what he achieved going up against Jabronis in The Authority and overcoming the odds but there is only one PEOPLES CHAMPION and that's him.
> 
> ...


That would be fantastic! :mark: It would actually be a face/face match fans would like to see and would be split on. You got my damn hopes up now though :lol.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

WWE letting us know it's not DBry. It's someone they consider worthy of the title 'Major'. Apparently he's not in that league. 

Can see the headline now if he was returning '_Crippled Minor WWE star returning tonight on Raw. Tell your friends. If you have any that is. #B+ player_' 

:jbl We got ourselves a returning goat Maggle 

:MAD


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

It's time for the GOAT, the true face of the WWE, the guy who should be in Reigns position to return, the guy who's been cleared by 3 doctors, the guy who could have like 19 MOTY candidate with Styles, Nakamura and the rest of the new guys, it's time for Bryan to return :yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes

I hope to God he returns it'll make Mania SO MUCH MORE EXCITING. I actually might watch my first RAW since NOC just in the chance he might return. Watch it be fucking Orton or whatever. 

#SaveUsBryan


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Bryan

vs

Lesnar

Fuck the injuries. Fuck who goes ever.

Please, just 1 match. 1 feud.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

It will likely be The Rock, but lets hope for Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

WWE would *never* refer to Daniel Bryan as a "major star". Vince would sell the frakking company before he did that.

It's the Rock.

I'll be playing Fallout 4 until Spurs-Warriors comes on at 10:30. Have a good evening!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*



A-C-P said:


> Watch it be Randy Orton :lmao


I'd like that :draper2


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

I really hope it's not the Rock.. We all know he won't be wrestling anyways, so another hosting/special ref type deal isn't worthy of this type of hype.

Please let this be Bryan, and let him hype a match between him and Nakamura at WM32! That is something I'd pay to see!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

As soon as they start chanting for Bryan, Rey Mysterio's music will hit.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

If its Bryan, then its 100% confirmed that he was kept out just so people didn't derail the Rumble again because he wasn't winning.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> If its Bryan, then its 100% confirmed that he was kept out just so people didn't derail the Rumble again because he wasn't winning.


100%; but, if that's the case, it still didn't work :lol.

Let's just hope it happens so you and I can look forward to Bryan/Nak at WM32. :banderas


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Hope it's the Rock and not Orton


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Diavolo said:


> Hope it's the Rock and not Orton


Hopefully it's neither.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*



A-C-P said:


> Watch it be Randy Orton :lmao


I'm dying (laughing) if it is.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Don't think it's Bryan as I doubt WWE would refer to him as a "major star." Probably will be Rock, which I'd mark for, but him coming back just to confront Triple H on Reigns behalf would be lame as fuck.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

If it was Rock, they would have advertised it weeks in advance.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

It'll be Mantaur!
Brooklyn Brawler?
Gobbledy Gooker?
Outback Jack?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Chrome said:


> Don't think it's Bryan as I doubt WWE would refer to him as a "major star." Probably will be Rock, which I'd mark for, but him coming back just to confront Triple H on Reigns behalf would be lame as fuck.


That would be awful, I really hope it's Bryan. No one currently on the shelf/away, other than Rock and Bryan fit that criteria, seeing as Seth and Cena are a long way off from returning. Orton is basically Sheamus or Ziggler level now so he's far from major. If it's not Bryan it will truly be a huge letdown imo.


----------



## the phenomenalone (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

http://www.ringsidenews.com/wwe-ima...the-rock-entering-the-arena-for-tonights-raw/

Looks like its the rock.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Shawn Michaels to congratulate his good buddy HHH on the title win and convince him to do the right thing and give Roman a title shot.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

the phenomenalone said:


> http://www.ringsidenews.com/wwe-ima...the-rock-entering-the-arena-for-tonights-raw/
> 
> Looks like its the rock.


Oh great.. Here comes via satelite to add yet another layer to the unwanted Reigns/HHH feud. 

Let's hope Bryan returns as well.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

I lost use for The Rock in modern day WWE after that 2011-2012 run of his. Meh. :jay


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

I don't think it is Rock. They don't announce Rock appearances so people flip when he pops.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

They said they wanted to make Fastlane into a big PPV. They should do HHH vs Reigns for the title, perhaps Rock trash talks HHH into that match. Have Rock cost HHH the title which then leads to HHH/Rock at WM. That frees Reigns up with the championship.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*



THANOS said:


> 100%; but, if that's the case, it still didn't work :lol.
> 
> Let's just hope it happens so you and I can look forward to Bryan/Nak at WM32. :banderas


Oh it failed. Which makes it even more awesome :

I don't even need a build for Bryan/Nakamura. Just say they're wrestling at Mania, give them half an hour and good things will happen.

That being said, I have a feeling that since the Boma Ye is a knee to the head, they're gonna make him change it because concussions and all that. Can't have the little Cena fans trying to imitate him. Then again, perhaps that's my pessimistic side talking. But they still banned the Curb Stomp...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

ShowStopper said:


> I lost use for The Rock in modern day WWE after that 2011-2012 run of his. Meh. :jay


Same. I have no interest in seeing the Rock pander for Reigns again or host/ref a match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*



THANOS said:


> Same. I have no interest in seeing the Rock pander for Reigns again or host/ref a match.


I would like it to be Bryan, too, but I just can't get my hopes up at this point, sadly. Whenever he does come back, it will be a great moment for me, though. That's the way I'm going to approach it. :shrug


----------



## Showtime2k8 (Oct 27, 2008)

DJHJR86 said:


> Daniel Bryan would be interesting, but I don't see what he would do (unless the dirtsheets are wrong) to further the potential storylines heading into WM.


How about Styles comes out and cuts a promo about why he's here in the WWE, rambles about had to come to the biggest company and show he's truly the best in the world... 

Then Bryan's music hits!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*



Brock said:


> Fuck sake, not even Paul bloody Heyman?
> 
> :trips7


Its fuckin retarded. Brock gets screwed out of the Rumble and walks to the back like a pussy and we won't even get a response the night after from his advocate at the very least. Can WWE get any worse?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Lol at them using the Rock to shield Roman again.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

I love The Rock, but honestly if he's not coming back to save us from this Wyatt/Lesnar feud and make it Brock/Rock at Mania then I could care less.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Ah, Rocky should just stick to Hollywood honestly.

Brock and HHH are fine as the part-timers.

The bastard doesn't even wrestle on Raw, that's why Batista was the coolest part-timer, the mother fucker actually wrestled on Raw.

Hopefully Roman gets booed again, weird thing to wish for but fuck turn him heel already.

He sucks as a face.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

If they announce Reigns/HHH at Fastlane then it probably means Rock will be facing Triple H at WM. Highly unlikely they would do Reigns/HHH once again at WM.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> If it was Rock, they would have advertised it weeks in advance.


Just like they advertised him for Brooklyn back in 2014?(they didn't)

They're in Miami so I wouldn't be shocked.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

I hope Rock burries Reigns and hits him with the Rock Bottom & People's Elbow. Any other scenario will be shit, boring, shat on and get boo'd by me (Y)


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Rock is not wrestling at mania.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

DUHWAYNE :rockwut


----------



## Showtime2k8 (Oct 27, 2008)

The Boy Wonder said:


> If they announce Reigns/HHH at Fastlane then it probably means Rock will be facing Triple H at WM. Highly unlikely they would do Reigns/HHH once again at WM.


If theirs a Screwy finish at FastLane they would, like Reigns winning by DQ, or if he wins HHH gets a title match. Only way it doesn't happen is HHH wins clean, and when was the last time Reigns lost clean 1 on 1?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

I hope it's Daniel Bryan, but I know it won't be. That'd be good to be true.

I honestly wouldn't mind seeing Orton though, I've missed him, he's a good guy to have around IMO. Wouldn't class him as a massive return however, but he is a top guy so I wouldn't put it past WWE to hype him up that much.

Oh, I forgot about The Rock, that was exciting back in 2011 when a match was on the cards, but I don't see him ever having a Match again, so there's not really much to look forward to.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*



Showtime2k8 said:


> If theirs a Screwy finish at FastLane they would, like Reigns winning by DQ, or if he wins HHH gets a title match. Only way it doesn't happen is HHH wins clean, and when was the last time Reigns lost clean 1 on 1?


I hope it's not a screwy finish which leads to Rock being the special referee.


----------



## Łegend Ќiller (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Guys, the tweet states a "major" superstar, so it's obviously not Bryan.

Rock, Undertaker or Orton would be cool with me.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Brock's dates are fucking annoying and interrupt storyline advancement. Bray Wyatt is going to carry this feud and job at Mania.

Sound familiar?

Also, Rock coming back is always good and great television. He's in the area, so it's obvious it's him.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Its not gonna be The Rock. Its gonna be Chris Jericho returning for the 22444664th time. He failed to save us by winning the Rumble, now he returns again to save us from Francesca 2.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

It's The Rock. I love the guy, but seriously...yawn.

Would love for it to be Bryan, but...yeah...not gonna happen.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Łegend Ќiller;56452417 said:


> Guys, the tweet states a "major" superstar, so it's obviously not Bryan.
> 
> Rock, Undertaker or Orton would be cool with me.


Well then it's not Orton, they didn't say "boring fucktwat returning".


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*



Lone Star said:


> Brock's dates are fucking annoying and interrupt storyline advancement. Bray Wyatt is going to carry this feud and job at Mania.
> 
> Sound familiar?
> 
> Also, Rock coming back is always good and great television. He's in the area, so it's obvious it's him.


I do enjoy seeing Rock, but I don't think it's going to be anything special at all, or any reason to get hyped up for. Like others have said, it will probably just be something to do with Reigns or just a small promo.

Idk, I wish I could still get excited to see him.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Rock concert 3 for tonight


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Hopefully its Rollins, put him in the main event at WM with Reigns and HHH


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

People saying it's gonna be Daniel Bryan :bryanlol






























Please be Daniel Bryan :swanson :vincecry


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I love how the wwe definition of "major" is kayfabe, and the fan's definition of major is non kayfabe


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

_*The major WWE Superstar that will return tonight is:

1.) The Most Electrifying Man In Sports Entertainment Today.
2.) The Most Charismatic Man.
3.) Eye Brow Raising.
4.) Rock Bottoming
5.) Pie Eating
6.) Former Corporate Champion.
7.) The People's Champ.
8.) Elbow Dropping.
9.) Mr. Hollywood.
10.) The Great One

He's is from Miami, Fl. Ladies and Gentleman, The Rock!!!!!!!*_


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Bryan makes the save for AJ after getting beatdown by the LON. Vince determined to get that Bryan/Sheamus WM rematch. I hope it's not the Rock, he will just be there to get Roman over because HHH was being cheered against him last night.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

*They did mention Kurt Angle on commentary last night ... 

youtube.com/kurtangletheme*


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

If HHH and his Family Kick Off RAW they probably will The Crowd should get one of the Loudest Daniel Bryan Chants ever started


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*






In before Rock sings to Triple H tonight. :bryanlol


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*The major WWE Superstar that will return tonight is:
> 
> 1.) The Most Electrifying Man In Sports Entertainment Today.
> 2.) The Most Charismatic Man.
> ...


Who cares now? It was fun a few years ago, but why now? It's not as if he will do anything.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Best case - Bryan

Worst case - Orton

Most likely - The Rock


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*



rocknblues81 said:


> Who cares now? It was fun a few years ago, but why now? It's not as if he will do anything.


_*You cared enough to quote me and showed interest in my post. He is coming back for one more match and that is all.*_:rock4


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Dixie Carter. :grin2:


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*The major WWE Superstar that will return tonight is:
> 
> 1.) The Most Electrifying Man In Sports Entertainment Today.
> 2.) The Most Charismatic Man.
> ...


Bruh :rock5
Cesaro, Cena or the most probable case - Randy Boredom.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*



thekingg said:


> Bruh :rock5
> Cesaro, Cena or the most probable case - Randy Boredom.


_*They might be but lets see the facts here:

Cesaro is out for one more week.

Cena is out for 6 months.

Orton is out for another few months.*_:fact


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Well it seems like the E is so desperate about ratings, that they will deliberately ruin the SURPRISE return of their biggest part-time draw, which, by the way, gets more and more boring. Nothing clicks with me, like WWE desperately tries to be more and more predictable. And that, my man, fucking sucks.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*



Spoiler: .



Some creep took a pic of Rock entering the building.



YES! YES! YES!


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Worst case - Orton


Worst case is actually just this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/691752991481843712https://twitter.com/official_flo/status/691752991481843712

:duck


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

It's probably Rock, so I really don't care. He's going to do the same stuff he always does, but it won't mean anything long-term.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

flo rida on raw again :tenay


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

AJ Styles calls out Cena. Cena returns.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*



HiddenFlaw said:


> flo rida on raw again :tenay


What are the betting odds on the crowd being even more silent than during the Wiz Khalifa concert? Because that was Grandmaster Sexay return levels of dead.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Flo-Rida.

fpalm

Looking somewhat forward to Raw because of H and AJ, and they're going to ruin by putting that idiot on Raw. 

Great job as usual, WWE.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Yeah it might be Rock returning tonight. Rock did say he was going to be doing something at WM, so I expect this to be the starting point. I think he will confront the authority tonight.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

If its Rock vs Triple H for the belt at mania , mania will end with Roman attacking Rock (The heel turn)


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*



ShowStopper said:


> Flo-Rida.
> 
> fpalm
> 
> ...


Maybe KO can powerbomb Flo Rida


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Hoping Bryan, expecting Orton.

The Raw pre-show panel just guessed Rock, so it won't be him.

Then again, Triple H is returning to Raw... haha.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*



Rookie of the Year said:


> Hoping Bryan, expecting Orton.
> 
> *The Raw pre-show panel just guessed Rock, so it won't be him.*
> 
> Then again, Triple H is returning to Raw... haha.


Really? That's fantastic! :mark: Come on Bryan!!


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

Wrastlemondu said:


> *They did mention Kurt Angle on commentary last night ...
> 
> youtube.com/kurtangletheme*


Honestly if Kurt Angle came back out of nowhere on RAW tonight, I'd have an instant heart attack. First AJ Styles, then Kurt Angle...

:banderas


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Who the fuck even listens to a clown like Flo-Rida? Seriously. I want numbers. Dude is hot garbage.

Waste of a segment on the follow up show of ROYAL RUMBLE, and an easy channel changer for any WWE viewer. What a moronic move. How many times to these weak concerts have to bomb before they stop doing them? 

Vince spending all that money a scrub like Flo-Rida with no gain out of it whatsoever.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*



Rookie of the Year said:


> Hoping Bryan, expecting Orton.
> 
> The Raw pre-show panel just guessed Rock, so it won't be him.
> 
> Then again, Triple H is returning to Raw... haha.


Could be Taker as well. Although, if it was Rock or Taker, I reckon they'd push it as 'WWE legend returns to RAW'.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

Lone Star said:


> Who the fuck even listens to a clown like Flo-Rida? Seriously. I want numbers. Dude is hot garbage.
> 
> Waste of a segment on the follow up show of ROYAL RUMBLE, and an easy channel changer for any WWE viewer. What a moronic move. How many times to these weak concerts have to bomb before they stop doing them?
> 
> Vince spending all that money a scrub like Flo-Rida with no gain out of it whatsoever.


I wish we knew the answer. I fucking hate these stupid live concerts in WWE. I don't mind it as much when it's to perform a theme song, but when dipshit "artists" like Flo-Rida and Wiz Khalifa perform a random song, I always skip it to avoid potential hearing damage.


----------



## Nick Baker (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*



LVGout said:


> its going to be linda mcmahon. might as well bring the family out and the mcgrandkids. three hour jerk off to triple h winning the rumble with shane in the rafters like sting.


You good sir should be head of creative.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*



Dark Paladin said:


> Honestly if Kurt Angle came back out of nowhere on RAW tonight, I'd have an instant heart attack. First AJ Styles, then Kurt Angle...
> 
> :banderas


Holy fuck dude, What if?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Possible Spoiler for RAW - 'Major' WWE Return On Tonight's RAW*

Flo Rida is still a thing?


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

*This Rock segment*

I can't be the only one wishing this Rock segment ended 10 minutes ago, holy, this is so painful to watch.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: This Rock segment*

I think you are an idiot that can't recognize greatness when he sees it.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: This Rock segment*


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: This Rock segment*



Brollins said:


> I think you are an idiot that can't recognize *greatness* when he sees it.


I think WWE has lowered your expectations of 'greatness'.

Talking random crap backstage to some.. I assume rapper, and stupid sex jokes with Lana, and then after 10m, finally coming to the ring and talking crap with those 4 guys is FAR from greatness.

annnd, New Day has made it worse..


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: This Rock segment*

It's cringeworthy to watch, fuck this shit.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: This Rock segment*

Cocaine is one hell of a drug.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: This Rock segment*

Backstage bit was good, then New Day tore him a new one and he had nothing.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

What a load of shit. At least it looks like this idiot isnt wrestling at Mania.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: This Rock segment*

I loved the segment, and im not even a Rock fan. You internet people are just so damn critical of people having fun in the ring.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: This Rock segment*

You miserable, miserable fucks.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: This Rock segment*

Putting aside that this does nothing for anybody, this was fucking great. I'm fine with Rock doing this type of thing once in awhile because he's so good at it, and him not being in a match means nobody gets buried really. 

Not everything has to be serious.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: This Rock segment*

Backstage bit was good..

"You alright" :lol

Got worse as it went on. Best part was when he went off script and talked to the dressed up dudes. If anything, it proves Rock is better when he's not scripted.

I'm sure it'll beat the hell out of the -cringe- "main event".


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*Re: This Rock segment*

IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT YOU THINK!!!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: This Rock segment*

I enjoyed it...


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: This Rock segment*

Well, I thought it was fun!


----------



## MasterGoGo (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: This Rock segment*

loved it


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: This Rock segment*

Remember when this guy was on RAW every week? Good times.

"You alright!" might be my new favorite Rock catchphrase. Someone needs to make that a smiley or gif or something.

Next time, keep the Usos out of it.


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

*What was the point of The Rock's appearance*

To have some random segment with New Day. I figured Rock was on Raw to speak about Roman and HHH. What a joke and waste of appearance for Rock. Lame ass WWE.


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: This Rock segment*

It was fine. Rock was great. You would have complained about whatever match they put out, so what's the difference?


----------



## Joeisgod (Nov 1, 2012)

Can y'all just sit down and enjoy the show? It's the rock! This has been an really good raw and some of y'all are just overanalyzing every little thing


----------



## Poonoo (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: This Rock segment*

It was fine, but New Day owned him on the mic. The Rock had to start cussing to try to match them, but even with that unfair advantage he still lost. NEW....DAY ROCKS


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: What was the point of The Rock's appearance*

It was entertaining as fuck.

I'd rather Rock stay as far away from the Reigns/Trips bullshit as humanly possible. There's no reason for Rock to sully his good name by associating with that kind of filth.


----------



## holmlea-pad (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: What was the point of The Rock's appearance*

Agreed


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: What was the point of The Rock's appearance*

To have some fun. Kind of why people watch the show. Just because you didn't enjoy it doesn't mean everyone didn't like it too.


----------



## hgr423 (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: This Rock segment*

The rock used to be good 17 to 16 years ago, but from what i've seen he's a little rusty when he shows up these stints on the mic and in the ring.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: What was the point of The Rock's appearance*

To enjoy a segment on Raw that would otherwise be a cure for insomnia?

Seriously. There is so much isht on Raw to complain about. At least _try_ to enjoy the *rare* moments of awesome.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Don't care about anybody else's opinion but I enjoyed that Segment. Imo was one of The Rock's best segment since coming back in 2011.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*

You know those guys in costume that Rock talked to at the barricade? At the start of the show they were on the other side of the barricade and were on camera the whole time.

When I saw them on camera I said to myself they're going to totally be moved or asked to take off the costumes. Lo and behold Vince and Dunn the total killjoys moved them off camera.

So when Rock went and spoke to them, I can just imagine how much they were flipping out that those guys were on camera again.

That whole segment was GOAT but I'm enjoying even more now that I realised that. Fuck you vince and Dunn, if the fans wanna have fun, let them have fun.

The audience knew the guys were fun and The Rock knew they would be fun so don't be a killjoy if someone wants to dress up and don't try and neuter your audience.

Thank you Rocky!


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: This Rock segment*



Lorromire said:


> I think WWE has lowered your expectations of 'greatness'.
> 
> Talking random crap backstage to some.. I assume rapper, and stupid sex jokes with Lana, and then after 10m, finally coming to the ring and talking crap with those 4 guys is FAR from greatness.
> 
> annnd, New Day has made it worse..


Bla bla bla. What was your idea for it then ? Care to elaborate ?


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

GOAT gonna GOAT

Loved the segment, definitely the highlight of RAW, maybe I'm getting selfish but I was hoping of something that would indicate Rock's role at WM


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

The problem is they don't let anyone else be as entertaining as the rock. Sure hes better than everyone else, but literally no one else has a chance.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*

The Rock also happened to completely defuse the situation with the fans chanting Randy Savage.

Maybe Rock should be chairman?


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: This Rock segment*



Brollins said:


> Bla bla bla. What was your idea for it then ? Care to elaborate ?


My idea for it? for what, The Rock segment? 

I'd not have him sit backstage talking unnecessary crap for 10m, then get rid of the cringe worthy segment in the ring (including New Day)

Have him address the HHH/RR situation, but apparently The Rock cares more about The Uso's then he does Roman.

They already had HHH/Rock set up from Mania, so use that and have him come back for a reason instead of making a fool out of himself.


----------



## scrapethattoast (May 10, 2014)

*Re: This Rock segment*



Lorromire said:


> I think WWE has lowered your expectations of 'greatness'.
> 
> Talking random crap backstage to some.. I assume rapper, and stupid sex jokes with Lana, and then after 10m, finally coming to the ring and talking crap with those 4 guys is FAR from greatness.
> 
> annnd, New Day has made it worse..


this

only some of rocks material was good tonight and his interaction with new day was just plain awkward. new day just did what they always do, overact and scream a lot, then rock came back with lame insults. it looked like they were just making it up as they went along, and it sucked


----------



## HarHar (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*



DG89 said:


> You know those guys in costume that Rock talked to at the barricade? At the start of the show they were on the other side of the barricade and were on camera the whole time.
> 
> When I saw them on camera I said to myself they're going to totally be moved or asked to take off the costumes. Lo and behold Vince and Dunn the total killjoys moved them off camera.
> 
> ...




WTF... still in 2016 we have fans here who fall for this shit... unreal. 

Those "fans" that The Rock interacted with WERE PART OF THE SHOW... sweet Jesus help us all


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Probably in the minority, but I find it ridiculous that a part timer can have a 30 minute uninterrupted (no commercials) segment that served no purpose, and wasn't protocol (wasn't PG, not that I mind). 

I like The Rock, and yea, he's one of the greatest, but come on. Why?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Rocky shitting on the whole damn roster with that performance :banderas 

That's a man who knows the company needs him and not the other way around. He did and said whatever the fuck he wanted tonight :lol

Although I'm low key salty because the roster would benefit so much from the freedom Rock received tonight


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

Dan Rodmon said:


> Probably in the minority, but I find it ridiculous that a part timer can have a 30 minute uninterrupted (no commercials) segment that served no purpose, and wasn't protocol (wasn't PG, not that I mind).
> 
> I like The Rock, and yea, he's one of the greatest, but come on. Why?


Are you clueless?

The Rock is one of the biggest stars on the planet. If The Rock was willing to give a 3 hr promo for the entire RAW WWE would allow it.

He's literally one of the top celebrities in the entire world right now.... You allow that on your program and give that star whatever time he wants/needs.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

It's hard to tell which is worse, the Rock's movies or his mouth.

That she with Lana was just unnecessary and not believable since The Rock actually seems to prefer average looking women in real life.

The Rock was just loud and obnoxious the whole time. New Day made it worse. The Goldust stuff was bad also.

Bad comedy tonight.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

Dan Rodmon said:


> Probably in the minority, but I find it ridiculous that a part timer can have a 30 minute uninterrupted (no commercials) segment that served no purpose, and wasn't protocol (wasn't PG, not that I mind).
> 
> I like The Rock, and yea, he's one of the greatest, but come on. Why?


It's called sports entertainment.

Usually i think that's retarded, and it should just be called wrestling.

But when Rock is around I totally "get" the entertainment portion.

Some of the segment was awesome, some maybe less good...depending on everyone's individual tastes, some loved it more than others...but overall it was entertaining.

Ziggler fought Owens earlier in the match. I fast forwarded. What's the point? That match had 0 meaning.

i'd take entertaining segments over pointless matches any day


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*



HarHar said:


> WTF... still in 2016 we have fans here who fall for this shit... unreal.
> 
> Those "fans" that The Rock interacted with WERE PART OF THE SHOW... sweet Jesus help us all




err no, they weren't part of the show. Hence why Vince and Dunn moved them to the other end where camera don't show that part of the audience (if they were part of the show they would have stayed where they were) and Rock only acknowledged them when the audience started chanting "RANDY SAVAGE!", hence the "off script" remark.

Look, I know it must make your dick hard to call out someone on the internet and maintain some form of faux superiority for a brief moment but y'know actually realise what you're writing and don't be a cunt for an uncalled for reason. kay? Kay.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*

not to mention one of the people was in a Hogan costume and Hogan is blackballed by the WWE right now for racist remarks.


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*

To be fair, the wwe uses plants all the time


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*

It's funny when marks try to call other people marks


----------



## HarHar (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*



birthday_massacre said:


> not to mention one of the people was in a Hogan costume and Hogan is blackballed by the WWE right now for racist remarks.


right. so he's "blackballed" by the WWE but they let this fan into the building and on to the cameras AND allow him to keep wearing his costume... makes total sense right? So after he somehow avoided all detection and made it to his seat, Vince didn't ask this guy to remove his costume or get out, but all he does is move him "off-camera" - but STILL in the front row - where the cameras DO access frequently during the course of a night- we see this side of the ring many many times each night. By NO means at all was this guy "off-camera" if Vince wanted this guy off-camera then he would either a) tell him to take off his costume, b) get the fuck out of the arena, c) move him WAY out back behind the cameras where he'll never be seen

guys. please. wake up. How in 2016 you still fall prey to this is beyond me.. I thought the cat was out the bag freaking 20 years ago


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

gamer1035 said:


> The problem is they don't let anyone else be as entertaining as the rock. Sure hes better than everyone else, but literally no one else has a chance.


bro, if they did they'd get embarrassed and sink faster than a brick. We keep making excuse for the talent but the truth is the talent level has dropped. Who has that kind of swag and charisma to pull of a segment like that, Sheamus? Just because they come from indy promotions doesn't mean they can locate their ass with both their hands in the dark. I find the current "stars" vastly overrated, aside from a selected few, the roster is terrible. Hopefully the new signees like AJ and Aries and maybe the NXT guys can improve it, because it's been going downhill since Jim Ross left the the talent scout position


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

I usually like The Rock but he was bad tonight.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

spinningedge said:


> Are you clueless?
> 
> The Rock is one of the biggest stars on the planet. If The Rock was willing to give a 3 hr promo for the entire RAW WWE would allow it.
> 
> He's literally one of the top celebrities in the entire world right now.... You allow that on your program and give that star whatever time he wants/needs.





Bobholly39 said:


> It's called sports entertainment.
> 
> Usually i think that's retarded, and it should just be called wrestling.
> 
> ...


I get it, hes a star, but nothing was accomplished. No storyline progression, no angle started, no major announcement, nothing.




Bobholly39 said:


> Ziggler fought Owens earlier in the match. I fast forwarded. What's the point? That match had 0 meaning.
> 
> i'd take entertaining segments over pointless matches any day


I guess you missed the part where this entire RAW is literally a bunch of 'random' matches to impress The Authority and find out the new number one contender...


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*



HarHar said:


> right. so he's "blackballed" by the WWE but they let this fan into the building and on to the cameras AND allow him to keep wearing his costume... makes total sense right? So after he somehow avoided all detection and made it to his seat, Vince didn't ask this guy to remove his costume or get out, but all he does is move him "off-camera" - but STILL in the front row - where the cameras DO access frequently during the course of a night- we see this side of the ring many many times each night. By NO means at all was this guy "off-camera" if Vince wanted this guy off-camera then he would either a) tell him to take off his costume, b) get the fuck out of the arena, c) move him WAY out back behind the cameras where he'll never be seen
> 
> guys. please. wake up. How in 2016 you still fall prey to this is beyond me.. I thought the cat was out the bag freaking 20 years ago



No. You're just a cunt.

Please fuck off.


----------



## HarHar (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*



Joe E Dangerously said:


> To be fair, the wwe uses plants all the time


try telling that to some of these guys. they still think the army dudes who raid the ring are real, they still think belligernet fans who rush the ring are real, and they still think these dorks tonight in Hogan and Macho Man outfits were real too... I don't know what to say. Some people can't be helped.


----------



## HarHar (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*



DG89 said:


> No. You're just a cunt.
> 
> Please fuck off.


I might be a cunt.. but at least not a dumb one.. and I don't recall being that much of a prick to you like you are to me.. whats the problem??


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Sorry but the Rock was more entertained than I've felt in the last two years of wrestling. It had a "I don't know what will be said next" feeling that NOTHING--I repeat, NOTHING has been close to in promos. Heel Rock and Stone Cold had the best promos ..a Heel Cena could be something but that won't happen. Rock LOOKS and ACTS the part of what he says.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

you gotta love the PC SJW libtards on twitter.. wah wah wah Da Rock is sexist wah


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*



HarHar said:


> I might be a cunt.. but at least not a dumb one.. and I don't recall being that much of a prick to you like you are to me.. whats the problem??




Bye cunt.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*



HarHar said:


> try telling that to some of these guys. they still think the army dudes who raid the ring are real, they still think belligernet fans who rush the ring are real, and they still think these dorks tonight in Hogan and Macho Man outfits were real too... I don't know what to say. Some people can't be helped.


You're just ignorant to the issue and the history:
http://www.foxsports.com/buzzer/story/wwe-monday-night-raw-costumes-031715

But this is the net, so I suspect you'll be one of those people who can't just say "my bad."

These guys once again were distracting in Vince/Dunn's eyes, and you'll notice that they got moved after they were causing a ruckus during the Bray/Kane match.

You'll also notice that ushers went over to them twice during that match, hence the crowd booing and REALLY getting into the "Randy Savage" chants.

Vince & Dunn just made the problem worse, which is exactly why Rock was smart enough to get it out of the crowd's system. Also, he may have felt that Vince shouldn't have moved the fans around.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*

While I'm more than okay with The Rock being able to do basically whatever he wants on TV, I felt like there was a giant elephant in the room after HHH screwed his "cousin" last night that I felt needed to be addressed. Why not have him confront HHH at the top of the show? Or Stephanie at the end? 

In the kayfabe story, why is The Rock wasting his time on New Day?


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Best segment in a long time. Rock was awesome as usual. Loved every minute of that.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*

Wait ... what?

I didn't watch the whole show, but I did see in the beginning those fans in those awesome wrestling costumes. Did they really move the fans so they wouldn't be in the shot? Is the WWE that fucking petty?


----------



## HarHar (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*



LilOlMe said:


> You're just ignorant to the issue and the history:
> http://www.foxsports.com/buzzer/story/wwe-monday-night-raw-costumes-031715
> 
> But this is the net, so I suspect you'll be one of those people who can't just say "my bad."
> ...


can I ask a question... where are you guys getting this "Vince and Dunn" thing from in the first place? Did they show up on camera or something? There are tons of management backstage... anyone can make a call...so why is it specifically Vince and Dunn behind this?


----------



## DontYouDareBeSour (Sep 22, 2015)

i've never been a big fan of the rock...sure he has tons of charisma and his delivery is great, he just overdoes it

the backstage bit was annoying


----------



## S23 (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*

Is anybody at that point where they're starting to hate their own kind (smarks)? This was hugely evident to not be a plant and The Rock going off script because he genuinely can. Why the hell can't WWE actually deliver for once, then we wouldn't argue about the lamest of lame things on the internet, jeez


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It was funny but it served no purpose except to clearly establish he is not wrestling at Mania. I wonder if they'll ever confirm that or leave the prospect of a match dangling out there because they cant truly draw 100,000 with what they have.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Rock was phenonemenal as always. If some of these young guys had half his charisma we'd have a much better product. 

"....like the Incredible Hulk banged Urkel". Amazing


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*



Joe E Dangerously said:


> To be fair, the wwe uses plants all the time





HarHar said:


> try telling that to some of these guys. they still think the army dudes who raid the ring are real, they still think belligernet fans who rush the ring are real, and they still think these dorks tonight in Hogan and Macho Man outfits were real too... I don't know what to say. Some people can't be helped.


If WWE had a pre-made plan to include plants, I just have to ask, why would they take them into pre-production, dress one of them as Hogan, and script one of the guys to be Hulk Hogan??

Just sayin'

If they were plants there are literally hundereds of options for costumes. Not poor crappy costumes, with one of them being Hogan?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*



Arkham258 said:


> It's funny when marks try to call other people marks


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*



birthday_massacre said:


> not to mention one of the people was in a Hogan costume and Hogan is blackballed by the WWE right now for racist remarks.


That is the part that had me thinking Vince might have been in the back kicking interns in the balls.

Yes the rest could have been random plants of the day, but the Hogan.. That was the killer.



Alchemind said:


> Wait ... what?
> 
> I didn't watch the whole show, but I did see in the beginning those fans in those awesome wrestling costumes. Did they really move the fans so they wouldn't be in the shot? Is the WWE that fucking petty?


Yes.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*



Mifune Jackson said:


> While I'm more than okay with The Rock being able to do basically whatever he wants on TV, I felt like there was a giant elephant in the room after HHH screwed his "cousin" last night that I felt needed to be addressed. Why not have him confront HHH at the top of the show? Or Stephanie at the end?
> 
> In the kayfabe story, why is The Rock wasting his time on New Day?


Rock shouldn't be interacting with Reigns unless he's wrestling him, otherwise just as we saw last year at the RR the crowd would shit all over it. Reigns should stay away from Rocky at all times.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Good segment for The New Day with Rock on top form. No complaints.


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*

Lol what the fuck are they gonna do about it. It's *THE ROCK*.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Busaiku said:


> I usually like The Rock but he was bad tonight.


I thought this was Rock's best work in a long time. He seemed to be looser tonight and wasn't forcing anything.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*



B. [R] said:


> Rock shouldn't be interacting with Reigns unless he's wrestling him, otherwise just as we saw last year at the RR the crowd would shit all over it. Reigns should stay away from Rocky at all times.


Yeah, but what about _Triple H_? Rock and HHH! The fans have gone nuts for that one the last two times they've looked at each other. He's talking to the freaking _NEW DAY_?


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*

No they weren't, Vince is a huge Rock mark, it's really obvious. Rock reminds Vince of an era that he absolutely loves and misses to this day, he probably was laughing his ass off backstage with his signature "Vince laugh"


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

If anybody other than the Rock or maybe Cena went off the script like that, they would suffer a burial that would make Tyler Breeze's burial look like a world title push in comparison.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Well Nothing on RAW severed a purpose really. Lesnar didn't wrestle tonight yet he got put into the match with Ambrose and Reigns. I know it's to further Lesnar's match for Mania but RAW tonight didn't do much for furthering storylines. 

I know some wasn't into it but That crowd had a blast with that segment, even got a Hogan mention out it. :draper2


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*

I was thinking the same thing especially the Hogan deal.


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*



Mifune Jackson said:


> While I'm more than okay with The Rock being able to do basically whatever he wants on TV, I felt like there was a giant elephant in the room after HHH screwed his "cousin" last night that I felt needed to be addressed. Why not have him confront HHH at the top of the show? Or Stephanie at the end?
> 
> In the kayfabe story, why is The Rock wasting his time on New Day?


There's nothing to confront. Roman got eliminated from the Royal Rumble by Triple H fair and square. It was Roman's fault for not paying attention to the guy he knew wanted revenge on him. The last time the Rock assisted Roman, it didn't exactly do either him or Roman any favors. Roman shouldn't want or need anyone's help.

As far as Vince McMahon and Kevin Dunn are concerned, they know their role.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*

It's live tv and they need him far more than he needs them. Rock played it right and it got the crowd to stop chanting fo them. Rock was like a good comedian who shuts down a heckler. Well played by The Rock.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm sure Rock had fun tonight but this appearance didn't move anything forward and that's pretty disappointing.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Really enjoyed the backstage segment. The ring segment wasn't all that great, but still better than most of the show.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*

Ah, the retarded things people argue about on the Internet...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*

god forbid there is something entertaining on RAW for once.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

The segment was extremely entertaining. It was so good that I actually enjoyed the Big Show for a couple of minutes. :rusev


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*

HHH is world champion.

Randy Savage gets huge pops.

The Rock talks about Hulk Hogan.

This is 2016 lol


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*

The Rock proved why he's the best in the world at what he does.



Mifune Jackson said:


> Yeah, but what about _Triple H_? Rock and HHH! The fans have gone nuts for that one the last two times they've looked at each other. He's talking to the freaking _NEW DAY_?


HHH's only function is to put over RR. I hope to God i'm wrong, but that's what it's shaping up to be.


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*

I'm sure they were more mad at his reference to marijuana than acknowledging a Hulk Hogan impersonator.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*



B. [R] said:


> Rock shouldn't be interacting with Reigns unless he's wrestling him, otherwise just as we saw last year at the RR the crowd would shit all over it. Reigns should stay away from Rocky at all times.


Agreed. Rock should stay as far away from that dumpster fire as humanly possible.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*

I know Vince had to have blown a gasket over the Weed line. It's still consider an "illegal drug" in most states. 

Hilarious though. And great stuff from The Rock tonight.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*

This didn't need to be a thread. No shit the rock pretty much has zero restrictions what do you expect? His got no contractual obligations to anything but big movie producers.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*

That segment was really funny. Rock was a electric tonight from the moment he got out of his truck. He was roasting guys and having a good time, that's the kind of Rock who earns his paycheck. Not the watered down one who doesn't give a shit, like during Cena/Rock II. 

That just goes to show the generational differences. The entire roster tried pretending the Randy Savage guy didn't exist, while Rock put a microscope on it, making a moment out of it. I have no idea why the performers are so afraid of interacting with fans today, but that's how you do it.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> I'm sure Rock had fun tonight but this appearance didn't move anything forward and that's pretty disappointing.


Sometimes you just have to kick your shoes off and enjoy. I just lived in the moment and had a blast.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

You guys think too much like a booker and not a fan. Why can't a guy just come back to entertain fans?


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*



Mad Jester said:


> There's nothing to confront. Roman got eliminated from the Royal Rumble by Triple H fair and square. It was Roman's fault for not paying attention to the guy he knew wanted revenge on him. The last time the Rock assisted Roman, it didn't exactly do either him or Roman any favors. Roman shouldn't want or need anyone's help.


This whole thing is already dumb. HHH is the babyface, Roman is just some dude, and The Rock only cares about the New Day.

Really excited for this big feud!


----------



## Grantle (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*

If it was planned I don't think they would've had Hulk Hogan costume


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*

One of these two things are true. 

1) The fans were plants and this is the WWE's way of "sneaking" Hogan back in.

2) Was spontaneous and Vince was throwing a massive shit fit.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Dub J said:


> Sometimes you just have to kick your shoes off and enjoy. I just lived in the moment and had a blast.


It was definitely entertaining. Just hoped that when a major return was announced it would have had implications on the title or a big match for Mania.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Finally The Rock has come back to RAW! :rock1

Decent segment fwiw.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*



promoter2003 said:


> HHH is world champion.
> 
> Randy Savage gets huge pops.
> 
> ...


Debut of 38 years old veteran got the biggest pop of the night day before.

Future looks bright! :mj5


----------



## MrRKO (Apr 6, 2007)

That moment when you are sad The Rock shows up because you thought they had finally cleared Daniel Bryan :frown2:

The segment was great though. I really enjoyed the New Day paired with the Rock too. 

The only part I didn't enjoy was the furthering of the Rusev burial. As much as I love The Rock, I was hoping Rusev would ambush him and crush him, setting up a feud. Obviously with Rusev's current booking it was never going to happen though lol.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*

why would they be pissed? Rock did it to silence the fans who were chanting Randy Savage since before that segment, they were chanting it because WWE moved the guys wearing the costumes off-camera for TV.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*

The Randy Savage chant was pretty lame. They chanted it during several segments and two of them were actually entertaining segments. One other time someone tried to get it started but thankfully no one went along with them.


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*



Mifune Jackson said:


> This whole thing is already dumb. HHH is the babyface, Roman is just some dude, and The Rock only cares about the New Day.
> 
> Really excited for this big feud!


I agree, the booking is vacuous. I don't get why they didn't have Roman demand his rematch for the WWE world heavyweight championship. The guy is booked to be way too apathetic. I think the Rock was there to help kick start the road to WrestleMania 32.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

MrRKO said:


> That moment when you are sad The Rock shows up because you thought they had finally cleared Daniel Bryan :frown2:


I got my hopes up too. :batista3



MrRKO said:


> The segment was great though. I really enjoyed the New Day paired with the Rock too.


I really enjoyed that segment. New Day seemed to be having so much fun. :grin2:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*

That's too bad for Vince and who ever the hell Dunn is.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*

I'm pretty sure we have seen these fans before, many times and I'm pretty sure they have been moved or forced to change out of their costumes in the past. I was wondering how long they'd keep the guy dressed as Hogan right in the front for the camera to see.

Some people are going to always believe everything that goes on is planned. I would have loved to see their reactions to real occurrences like Owen Hart's death or Benoit's double murder suicide. "IT'S STILL A WORK TO ME DAMN IT!"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was one of the best segments I've seen in years.. It was great from the start, then, New Day came out and it got that much greater. LOVED everything about it


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*



Laser Rey said:


> I'm sure they were more mad at his reference to marijuana than acknowledging a Hulk Hogan impersonator.


This is what I thought this thread would be about.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

That man has more energy than I ever had. Even on pills I'm not that amped up :lol

And Ru-Ru' s heart breaking was hard to watch :mj2


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

Godway said:


> That segment was really funny. Rock was a electric tonight from the moment he got out of his truck. He was roasting guys and having a good time, that's the kind of Rock who earns his paycheck. Not the watered down one who doesn't give a shit, like during Cena/Rock II.
> 
> That just goes to show the generational differences. The entire roster tried pretending the Randy Savage guy didn't exist, while Rock put a microscope on it, making a moment out of it. I have no idea why the performers are so afraid of interacting with fans today, but that's how you do it.


Yeah they should fuck with the fans more. Make Kevin Owens go and yell at them. But then some dumb fan might call the cops on Owens.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

The Rock is truly the greatest, who cares if it had "no point," the point was to be entertaining and it was. As for his role at WM, I'm predicting he'll be the special guest referee during HHH/Reigns.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*



Mad Jester said:


> There's nothing to confront. Roman got eliminated from the Royal Rumble by Triple H fair and square. It was Roman's fault for not paying attention to the guy he knew wanted revenge on him. The last time the Rock assisted Roman, it didn't exactly do either him or Roman any favors. Roman shouldn't want or need anyone's help.


Absolutely. The powerbomb to Russev tonight made Roman look like a beast and WWE has finally twigged that it's the right way to push him.
If The Rock has to come out and whine on Romans behalf, do you know what it looks like? It looks like one of those old Southern wrasslin' territories, where the head booker kept pushing his talentless son, and publicly telling people to like them. 
Just look at most of the Von Erich kids back in the day to see how well that goes over.

Roman is getting over on his own, or trying at least. And that's the way it should be kept.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

What was his Wrestlemania announcement? Or did he just NOT announce it? Did he forget? Was it never going to be announced?

I just didn't get the point of the segment. Entertaining as it was. I hope it doesn't lead to New Day vs. Usos + Rock, how shambolic would that be.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

People are complaining about a appearance of The Great One, but most was happy that he announced that he would be at Wrestlemania. 

I thought it was amazing, great work.


----------



## Lord Oracle (Feb 13, 2015)

KingJohn said:


> The Rock is truly the greatest, who cares if it had "no point," the point was to be entertaining and it was. As for his role at WM, I'm predicting he'll be the special guest referee during HHH/Reigns.


no way i think hell be in a match. im worried tho that it will be against cena


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Anyone who thinks Rock is wrestling is crazy


----------



## rescue141x (Apr 17, 2007)

Can't believe people thought it was going to be Daniel Bryan or Orton, lol. 

It was Miami, of course it was going to be The Rock, duhhh people!


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*The Rock just GOATing it up as usual, nothing new.*


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*



Dub J said:


> One of these two things are true.
> 
> 1) The fans were plants and this is the WWE's way of "sneaking" Hogan back in.
> 
> 2) Was spontaneous and Vince was throwing a massive shit fit.


Vince was having a fit because he thought it was the real Hulk Hogan

"Get that racist off my programme damn it, he's banned" :vince3


----------



## udarsha45 (Dec 1, 2015)

Fuck all the ungrateful toy-*******, who are shitting on the Rock.

His segment was great as hell. He brought the crowd alive. What more do you expect?

You people will never be satisfied. Smh.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

It's always nice to see The Rock on TV, and I enjoyed his segments. 

It's just unfortunate that the wind kind of gets taken out of his sails by involving the Uso's.

If there's any team that needs to either A. Fuck off or B. get a complete overhaul, it's those two.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

That was an amazing promo/return/segment. The whole thing from Rock insulting Miz, interacting with Big Show, Lana and Rusev to walking all the way to gorilla position reminded me of the Hollywood Rock. It was THE Hollywood Rock up until then.

Really loved the New Day and Rock's encounter. Now that is how you do an entertaining promo. Rock is truly a GOAT!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

So the Rock returned just to appear in a segment with the Usos :lol:

Many fans don't want the Usos and many fans don't want Reigns, trying to get the Usos over in this way was pathetic.

After a decent enough Rumble, they fuck it up again with another shitty boring Raw...thank god Lucha Underground is back tomorrow.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It should have really been The Miz! :bigron


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*



Godway said:


> I have no idea why the performers are so afraid of interacting with fans today, but that's how you do it.


Because every single one of them would have been fired if they did what Rock did tonight.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

The moment he went 'off the script'... :banderas

Forever a GOAT.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

It didn't make any sense but it was entertaining. New day were the perfect foils for that segment.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

The New Day and The Rock were comedy gold. And that's saying a lot when it comes to comedy straight from WWE. I think the thing that made the segment so great (other than their charisma) was the fact that their lines aren't so heavily scripted. It felt natural and genuinely funny. 

And that Rock backstage segment before he got to the ring lmao. I missed the Rock.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

The Rock seemed high imo.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

It was great to see how the crowd reacts to someone they actually like.


It was awful to see them feed that reaction to the fucking Uso's.


----------



## UCSB616 (Jan 16, 2016)

The entire segment I was worried the Rock's heart would explode from the massive pile of cocaine he must have done in the truck before it pulled up. It was great.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

It's a shame the New Day really just schooled Rocky on the stick. I knew he'd just come back with dick jokes. 

If only more people were allowed to take those dumb scripts and shove 'em. Him interacting with the cosplayers was hilarious and I imagine Vince blowing a bloody gasket when he talked to the Hulk Hogan guy.


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

There are too many ungrateful and entitled fans here seriously who the hell complains about an appearance he comes to show his fans love and these people have the nerve to complain never happy.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't remember when was the last time I was so entertained watching WWE. The Rock was amazing the whole time. The segment with New Day wasn't THAT great, but I still loved the whole time Rock was on-screen.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Vince McMahon is lucky that Rocky is a gentle man. He doesn't need to go there time and time again but he still does it because he has not forgotten where he came from! Money means shit for Rocky now anyways seeing that in roughly a decade in Hollywood he has earned over 100 Million $ (that's probably an understatement)! Sadly the Rock is just himself now when he is on RAW. I would love to see him act as the Hollywood Rock from 2003. But this won't happen anyways and it only would work if Rocky turned fulltime again but that is out of question. WWE have great talent on their roster but they don't know how to use it that is the main problem. Give the young hungry guys their spots and creative freedom and maybe then WWE can become great again!


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

That opening scene where he approached Big Show and Miz smiling like a prick while delivering bad news reminded me so much of DDP


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

They should just put the belt on New Day. Either give it to Big E or have them defend it as a group. Pretty much anyone else on the roster would've been buried by The Rock.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

This was by far and wide the worst bit the Rock has ever done for the WWE. I was actually pretty shocked. He was acting like a complete retarded good from top to bottom, I mean Cena would be slaughtered for this. Complete fail, Rock. Embarrassing.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh man, it's a blast every time Rock returns on WWE TV. He is just SO damn good and entertaining, no one even comes close to his entertaining mic work and articulation. Freaking awesome!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Dont know why but the way Rock says "Hey, we were just talkin about you, kinda" makes me laugh.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Im a huge Rock fan but I just watched that Rock arrives at the Arena video...not sure if it showed on Raw or not but if its not bad enough that Reigns squashes Rusev every week, Rocky completely neutered him. Rusev's ruined for good. Way to go WWE. Rock talking about how he took Lana to pound town and Rusev just stands there and does nothing...because yeah thats what a badass Russian would do. WWE sucks ass, they manage to ruin one of their only good talents even more.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Some y'all need a sense of humour. This was hilarious.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Was the Rock high after coming out of that limo, he had a smile so big his was making the Cheshire Cat look depressed. 

I didn't care for happy smiley Rock.. this is not what I want to see, it has WWE's "You gotta SMILE" shit and I really really detest that... Not a fan , not a fan!


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

He gave a "Hollywood Rock" impression from his backstage stint though, I didn't mind the smiling because it's a trolling smile


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I admit, I was fooled by his truck. I thought it was gonna be Stone Cold.

I loved the whole segment. I was grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More charisma in his nose than the entire roster.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

I thought it was great. The exchange between him and New Day was great.

I was praying for an Enzo and Cass debut to top it all off but obviously i need to stop getting my hopes up :mj2


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

Well when he was smiling at Big Show it was great because he was admiting Show should have won but was sticking it to him. I mean if someone went to the NE TE and said, "Rob you were right, it was pass interference," but said it with a big smile you could basically tell it's the same as saying "Fuck you!"

I enjoyed the Rock segment. The back stage stuff was fun, the in ring stuff was fun.

I just find it hilarious that people argue whether or not the guys were plants or not. Then people saying it was Dunn or Vince that had them move cause everyone is so smart and knows what happens back stage. Or that VInce was pissed cause he spoke to Hogan character. I am sure the dirtsheets can make that crap up, and that will get people to believe it but no one knows unless it comes from someone directly involved.


----------



## plibige (Jun 29, 2015)

I thought it was gold all around. From his backstage stuff like asking Miz to park his car, telling Bigshow he won the Rumble and that stuff with Lana all brilliant. Even the "Hey Pat Patterson" and counting down his entrance.

Him burning Saxton, interacting with the guys dressed up, taking a selfie with a fans phone and bouncing off The New Day. The New Day burnt him at one stage and he knew it and smiled about it! He was in top form and was just joking and having fun. I'm sure with a bit of practice he would have got them back better but the "otter penis" stuff was still great. Better than what most people through back. 

Overall I thought it was his best segment in years, he interacted with the live crowd, put the New Day over with a great back and forth and made them look strong by doing so, set up a feud that will lead to wrestlemania that I thought was dead after the Rumble. He debuted a new catch phrase, pushed boundaries that no one on the roster has in years and ultimately stole the show.

People can say "I wanted him involved with HHH and Reigns" but why?? Last year's rumble proved that trying to give Reigns the Rock rub will just make everyone reject him.

I was hoping for Enzo and Cass, that would have been gold on the mics; Rock, New Day and Enzo but tbh I was okay with the Uso's and normally I find them bland.

Was it perfect? No but it was much more interesting than anything I can think of in the past few months of Raw


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Dan Rodmon said:


> Probably in the minority, but I find it ridiculous that a part timer can have a 30 minute uninterrupted (no commercials) segment that served no purpose, and wasn't protocol (wasn't PG, not that I mind).
> 
> I like The Rock, and yea, he's one of the greatest, but come on. Why?


Because it beats the shit out of a random tag team match with Titus O'neil/Neville vs Stardust/The Miz, and it beats the shit out of watching Steph verbally castrate some random superstar for no good reason?


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Eva Maryse said:


> Im a huge Rock fan but I just watched that Rock arrives at the Arena video...not sure if it showed on Raw or not but if its not bad enough that Reigns squashes Rusev every week, Rocky completely neutered him. Rusev's ruined for good. Way to go WWE. Rock talking about how he took Lana to pound town and Rusev just stands there and does nothing...because yeah thats what a badass Russian would do. WWE sucks ass, they manage to ruin one of their only good talents even more.


We had a whole year of serious unbeatable Rusev getting shoved down our throats when we all knew he was going to be fed to Cena in the end. What's even the point in building up his credibility again? Just to see him cut a promo we can't understand and put more babyfaces in the accolade who are too prideful to tap, so they just pass out?

Yea, no thanks. Shit got boring real quick. Go watch reruns from 2014-15 if you want to see "badass" russian Rusev again.


----------



## Mr Heisenberg (Oct 23, 2013)

TBH that was one of the best Raw segments ever....I enjoyed every fuckin second of it, and it lasted like 30 mins it seemed. I was smiling from the start to the very end, and it may be my biased for the greatest ever, but LMFAOO at people complaining about THIS.

If you can complain about THIS, then YOU are watching the wrong product........for fuck sakes

:booklel :booklel :booklel


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

I wasn't particularly looking forward to it. I was expecting the same old catchphrases & usual routine, but I actually really enjoyed it. It was fresh and in places laugh out loud funny. A well executed segment. Nobody touches the guy for sheer charisma. Nobody.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I watched RAW for the first time in forever... for The Rock. :rock1


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Still wasn't anything close to resembling AE Rock. It's like two different people. But I still like him and the segment.


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

He was great and New Day stepped up to the plate and were flawless, everyone outside of Cena interacts great with Rock.


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

Rock's appearance was pretty fun.

But I'm in tears..
https://twitter.com/emiliosparks/status/691808631046692864


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

I enjoyed it - it wasn't really pg rock it was more of the rock that we act like!!

He did bury big shows career, further buried the miz, made rusev seem like a bitch and basically called lana a slut - which while funny didn't seem like it needed to be done to me.

Whilst in the ring I enjoyed everything - he was funny, seemed happy and pumped to be there - then he called out the uso's that's wen I lost interest.

Everything was great and funny till wwe tried to pour rocks popularity onto them!


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

I enjoyed the segment for what it was but it was basically of no substance. Is he going to compete at WM or not? Nothing was done to progress the overall narrative of the show or develop Rock's potential role for the next few months. Sad times when the Rock is essentially used as filler to pad a three hour show.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

How can any wrestling fan not like this? Absolutely hilarious, the way he kept saying "you alrightttt" to people was brilliant, so patronising lol.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Was a pretty entertaining segment, especially the backstage stuff. Pretty sure I heard Rocky say something about a mustache ride to Lana as well which I'm surprised he said. I thought his response to New Day after they went in his ass was kinda underwhelming though, still cool stuff all around though.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Awesome stuff. Rock is funny as always and the New Day got to shine as well. Bet they marking out inside getting to go against The Rock on the mic.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

He's nothing like the Attitude Era Rock, he smiles too much. But i still liked it, mostly because of how anti PG it was: black jokes, a girl getting treated like a slut (but it made no sense because Lana was smiling, why did she like it?), curse words, etc.

The part i liked the most was when he beat the New Day.


----------



## Karnivore (Oct 13, 2014)

You'll never get Attitude Era Rock back, that's long gone. His style changed massively through 2000/2001 and the writing has been pitiful for over 10 years now. If anything last night was more akin to The Rock during his heel stint in 2003ish. That backstage bit was brilliant with the Big Show.


----------



## aquarius (Oct 13, 2015)

*WOW...Rock didnt get much hometown love on RAW.*

The starting segment was great.....Miz, Show, Lana, the Gorilla Position...all great. I thought, this was gonna beat HHH opening promo.

But once that was done, man the crowd died. Rock actually had to go off script to try to get the crowd a bit more excited.

On top of that, I think the promo got cut short when they sent New Day out. Plus, even though it wasn't New Day's best promo, Rock completely blew it. Unicorn penis? Come on dude.

That said, the crowd didn't help that they died that segment. Its what Ive been saying: It isn't the product, its the fans.

What happened to this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKtaG8ExioQ&feature=player_detailpage#t=335


----------



## E.C. (Jan 26, 2016)

*Re: WOW...Rock didnt get much hometown love on RAW.*

Crowd was probably jealous they aren't the Great One.


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: WOW...Rock didnt get much hometown love on RAW.*

The Rock was pretty average last night, cringeworthy at times. It was a waste of time. Also Miami crowds do not get hot about anything and not just WWE, they do not care about the Marlins, Panthers, Dolphins and only marginally care about the heat.

just a normal Miami crowd IMO add a horrible Rock promo = dead crowd


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: WOW...Rock didnt get much hometown love on RAW.*

It was Dwayne Johnson, not the Rock. Huge difference in promos.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

Crowd was not as hot as i expected.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

I agree. Any wrestling fan that didn't like that segment needs a reality check. It was the only thing worth watching for the entire 3 hour show.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

If the new day cut there mic time 5 minutes it would've been amazing, the backstage stuff was better than the in ring.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I loved it. Rock is The Great One for a reason.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This meme sums it all up


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

:lol

Rock was on something for sure.


----------



## aquarius (Oct 13, 2015)

*WOW...Rock didnt get much hometown love on RAW*

he starting segment was great.....Miz, Show, Lana, the Gorilla Position...all great. I thought, this was gonna beat HHH opening promo.

But once that was done, man the crowd died. Rock actually had to go off script to try to get the crowd a bit more excited.

On top of that, I think the promo got cut short when they sent New Day out. Plus, even though it wasn't New Day's best promo, Rock completely blew it. Unicorn penis? Come on dude.

That said, the crowd didn't help that they died that segment. Its what Ive been saying: It isn't the product, its the fans.

What happened to this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKta...tailpage#t=335


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: WOW...Rock didnt get much hometown love on RAW*

Wait was Triple H promo good. I usually skip the Authority stuff and trips promos tend to be too long, but the day trips cuts a good promo, it is a fantastic one, same situation as Cena. So if it was good I am going to watch it but if its not, then I won't bother.


Was Triple H promo good?


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: WOW...Rock didnt get much hometown love on RAW*

You need to stop randomly turning the volume on your TV on and off. :jericho2


----------



## aquarius (Oct 13, 2015)

*Re: WOW...Rock didnt get much hometown love on RAW*



Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Wait was Triple H promo good. I usually skip the Authority stuff and trips promos tend to be too long, but the day trips cuts a good promo, it is a fantastic one, same situation as Cena. So if it was good I am going to watch it but if its not, then I won't bother.
> 
> 
> Was Triple H promo good?


Yeah, it was pretty decent for a Triple H promo. That intensity, "anger", he used back in the day...

Not a DX promo but...


----------



## aquarius (Oct 13, 2015)

*Re: WOW...Rock didnt get much hometown love on RAW*



Plato said:


> You need to stop randomly turning the volume on your TV on and off. :jericho2


You need to watch previous Rock reactions. Rock had to go offscript to get some love, even "are you ready for WrestleMania?" wasn't special.

These kids...


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: WOW...Rock didnt get much hometown love on RAW*

Yeah, I don't know what the OP was watching.

I just got done watching it, and it was great. When Rock got out of his truck, that arena exploded. Go back and listen to it, it's a sustained roar that lasts for ages. THAT is what would've happened if his music had randomly just played and he came out on the stage like he usually does.

But still, after all that backstage stuff, he still got a great pop when the music played. There were loads of Rocky chants throughout, and they popped hard for the Rock Bottom, People's Elbow etc.

Also, a huge "This is Awesome" chant before he even said anything in the ring. What more do you want?

Having said that, the segment was RIDICULOUS....but I always have time for ridiculous Rock. It was a refreshing change, and the backstage stuff cracked me up. New Day looked legit talking trash to Rocky. So Rock successfully did what he was there to do.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WOW...Rock didnt get much hometown love on RAW*

It was an otherwise dead crowd that was quite loud for Rock. Rock's reactions didnt strike me as mild in the slightest.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

*Re: WOW...Rock didnt get much hometown love on RAW*

His part with Lana wasn't pg, in fact The Rock wasn't being pg last night at all. I'm shocked Vince would allow that.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: WOW...Rock didnt get much hometown love on RAW*



dannybosa said:


> His part with Lana wasn't pg, in fact The Rock wasn't being pg last night at all. I'm shocked Vince would allow that.


When your the biggest fucking man in Hollywood, your allowed to do whatever.

If I was some Christian Extremist, and saw what he did and my kids were watching, I'd be like "hell, dudes the biggest box office mega star", he is now the gold standard.


----------



## Vesago Alistane (Jan 25, 2016)

It was an entertaining segment, until the Usos came out and ruined everything. They are seriously a cancerous tumor that is ruining the tag division. They have hardly any charisma, their ring work is mediocre at best, and they are only in the spotlight at all because they are related to Rikishi and the Rock, and because one of them is married to one of the "stars" of that dreadful _Total Divas_ trash.

As I have said before, the Anoa'i/Fatu family needs to go away. I am completely sick of the members of this family getting exposure inversely proportional to their talent. They got lucky with the Rock. Aside from him, that family has produced nothing but overrated mediocrity. The only reason Rikishi is loved while Brodus Clay (who had the same gimmick) was hated was because the former was around during the Attitude Era (which was overrated in and of itself).


----------



## Barty (Nov 16, 2006)

Rock's appearances have lost all value with me and a lot of others, but they clearly still serve a purpose to the live crowd.

*Miz & park the truck was 'meh' at best
*Big Show and the different career path was pretty amusing for a minute. Although wouldn't been funnier if Show was a heel and went on a rampage (assuming he's still a face? changes so often I've no idea) 
*Lana non-PG was fairly amusing. Shame it won't result in any payoff with Rusev though.
*Pat Patterson cameo/birthday wish......is what it is I guess
*Gorilla position - ooooh, breaking kafabe 
*Surprised the Hogan impersonator was given screentime. Can't imagine Vince was too impressed, but it's the Rock, so he'll get away with it.
*Not knowing who Saxton was amused me for a second, but dragged on too long
*New Day promo was decent
*Llama penis was very John Cena-esque 
*Uso's was totally predictable, but at least served to show Rock can get somewhat physical despite his movie scheduling......so maybe there can be some sort of confrontation at WM.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: WOW...Rock didnt get much hometown love on RAW*



dannybosa said:


> His part with Lana wasn't pg, in fact The Rock wasn't being pg last night at all. I'm shocked Vince would allow that.


It is being reported that management instructed The Rock to do that. It was tasteless (especially in front of her soon to be husband) and The Rock is a disgusting dirtbag for going along with it. He has enough power to say NO to something like that. She clearly wasn't comfortable with it.

Vince and The Rock are both assholes.

Rusev should have knocked Dwayne on his ass.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: WOW...Rock didnt get much hometown love on RAW*



rocknblues81 said:


> It is being reported that management instructed The Rock to do that. It was tasteless (especially in front of her soon to be husband) and The Rock is a disgusting dirtbag for going along with it. He has enough power to say NO to something like that. She clearly wasn't comfortable with it.
> 
> Vince and The Rock are both assholes.
> 
> Rusev should have knocked Dwayne on his ass.


It's all for TV. Chill, lol.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I honestly skipped it until the New Day appeared.

I used to love the Rock back in the day but watching him now is just fucking tedious for me. He gives me the same vibe as that one douchebag friend who never grew up after leaving high school and still thinks he's the absolute greatest dudebro legend in the world with his childish dick-based put-downs and generally punchability.

I would have paid good money to have Lesnar come out of nowhere and throw the jackass around like a sack of shit for about 10 minutes.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

DJ2334 said:


> We had a whole year of serious unbeatable Rusev getting shoved down our throats when we all knew he was going to be fed to Cena in the end. What's even the point in building up his credibility again? Just to see him cut a promo we can't understand and put more babyfaces in the accolade who are too prideful to tap, so they just pass out?
> 
> Yea, no thanks. Shit got boring real quick. Go watch reruns from 2014-15 if you want to see "badass" russian Rusev again.


On that note we've already seen everything KO can do WWE better start jobbing him out now right? KO was fed to Cena immediately job that fatty out and his fans cant get upset by your logic.

Rusevs a talent his shitty booking is woeful. He cuts great promos, dont know what you're on about unless you're just scarred of the foreigners with their different languages.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I never nitpick and have a dark sense if humor myself, but the stuff with Lana and Rusev was terrible and unnecessary. They really don't want those two together. I can't recall another couple that was nitpicked and humiliated like that. They're making a concentrated effort to emasculate Rusev. I know that they (primarily Lana) drew heat but I feel like they're pushing the envelope. They both were clearly legitimately uncomfortable and while I understand they're petrified if saying "No" now because they're trying to get their lumps so they may (maybe) get out of the dog house by Springs end, you have to stand for something. 


This company will humiliate you and then hand you your walking papers, and they'll do it while laughing. Yeah, you don't want to get fired because you've bought this wonderful home and are making more $$ than ever before but typically unless you're one of their guys, when you're buried? You're done. Exceptions somewhat apply to guys like Dolph who they clearly have a love/hate relationship with, but still. 


Lana may dig herself out of the hole because she's an attractive blonde but the intent is to embarrass Rusev and kick him to the curb once his contract is up. The next time the script calls for another man speaking to his wife like a common crack whore while he's stands two feet away being cuckolded, he needs to tell them to shove it and stand up for himself.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Vince and Dunn must have been PISSED at that off script Rock segment*



Drago said:


> Debut of 38 years old veteran got the biggest pop of the night day before.
> 
> Future looks bright! :mj5


In 1995, that 38 year old veteran would be considered "Old Generation".


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

Reservoir Angel said:


> I honestly skipped it until the New Day appeared.
> 
> I used to love the Rock back in the day but watching him now is just fucking tedious for me. He gives me the same vibe as that one douchebag friend who never grew up after leaving high school and still thinks he's the absolute greatest dudebro legend in the world with his childish dick-based put-downs and generally punchability.
> 
> I would have paid good money to have Lesnar come out of nowhere and throw the jackass around like a sack of shit for about 10 minutes.


What the hell man lol.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

*The Rock on Raw*

1. Jokey Rock is kind of dull!

2. Having said that he was still funny in parts.

3. The segment with Lana was creepy, seriously demeaning her, for no good reason other than cheap laughs was pretty shitty

4. So he's most likely not doing anything of note at 

5. And isn't he married with kids? (See 3)


----------



## udarsha45 (Dec 1, 2015)

Badbadrobot said:


> 1. Jokey Rock is kind of dull!
> 
> 2. Having said that he was still funny in parts.
> 
> ...


So what? It's just all for entertainment. 

Seriously, you PG fans make me sick.


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: The Rock on Raw*

I enjoyed it.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: The Rock on Raw*

It's entertainment, who gives a fuck if he has 10 kids?! It was entertaining and funny and that's all that matters, fucking christ, don't scream about wanting anything edgey and then complain when they make sexual remarks about a hot diva


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: The Rock on Raw*



udarsha45 said:


> So what? It's just all for entertainment.
> 
> Seriously, *you PG fans make me sick.*


:applause


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

Barty said:


> Rock's appearances have lost all value with me and a lot of others, but they clearly still serve a purpose to the live crowd.
> 
> *Miz & park the truck was 'meh' at best
> *Big Show and the different career path was pretty amusing for a minute. Although wouldn't been funnier if Show was a heel and went on a rampage (assuming he's still a face? changes so often I've no idea)
> ...


Rock might as well shown up to a graveyard monday night, both the graveyard and American Airlines would have been as quiet before his return, and just as quiet after he leaves.


----------



## Dgario Stringfield (Jul 27, 2015)

Man... This post is wat pisses me off about wrestling fans you literally have 8 weeks until wrestlemania and ppl complaining like wrestlemania is Sunday it was just an entertaining segment whatever happened to enjoying wrestling.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

And people wonder why we can't have AE or the RA eras anymore. Too many damn PC Pansies complaining about anything that has an edge to it. Don't know why people can't just relax and just enjoy humor and entertainment. People these days always have to nitpick and undermine everything. "Oh the part where Rock made fun of Saxton amused me for a second, but it went on too long." For fucks sake, just admit it was a funny, even if for a second. I found their awkward stare hilarious as the camera cut from Rock to Saxton and Saxton to Rock. People need to get the sticks out of their asses. Fucking PC Hipster Criticizing Fuckers. It's why we can't have edgy entertainment in WWE anymore. Uptight assholes ruining shit for everyone else because they need to let the world their shit opinion matters. I apologize for the ranting, don't want to "offend" anyone.


----------



## LeFerge (Jan 21, 2016)

really funny


----------



## The.Great.One (May 5, 2014)

PacoAwesome said:


> And people wonder why we can't have AE or the RA eras anymore. Too many damn PC Pansies complaining about anything that has an edge to it. Don't know why people can't just relax and just enjoy humor and entertainment. People these days always have to nitpick and undermine everything. "Oh the part where Rock made fun of Saxton amused me for a second, but it went on too long." For fucks sake, just admit it was a funny, even if for a second. I found their awkward stare hilarious as the camera cut from Rock to Saxton and Saxton to Rock. People need to get the sticks out of their asses. Fucking PC Hipster Criticizing Fuckers. It's why we can't have edgy entertainment in WWE anymore. Uptight assholes ruining shit for everyone else because they need to let the world their shit opinion matters. I apologize for the ranting, don't want to "offend" anyone.


Exactly, not all, but a lot of members of this board will never point out positive things.. or when they rarely do it comes with a negative, as you said.. "went on for too long", like who really gives a shit? Nitpicking and being overly critical is why they don't enjoy WWE, I don't love the current product but there's hardly anything wrong with it, and I much prefer to focus more on the positive parts of it. I'm not going to say "The 14 minute match was brilliant, shame .... botched it for 2.5 seconds which ruined the match for me"


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

PacoAwesome said:


> And people wonder why we can't have AE or the RA eras anymore. Too many damn PC Pansies complaining about anything that has an edge to it. Don't know why people can't just relax and just enjoy humor and entertainment. People these days always have to nitpick and undermine everything. "Oh the part where Rock made fun of Saxton amused me for a second, but it went on too long." For fucks sake, just admit it was a funny, even if for a second. I found their awkward stare hilarious as the camera cut from Rock to Saxton and Saxton to Rock. People need to get the sticks out of their asses. Fucking PC Hipster Criticizing Fuckers. It's why we can't have edgy entertainment in WWE anymore. Uptight assholes ruining shit for everyone else because they need to let the world their shit opinion matters. I apologize for the ranting, don't want to "offend" anyone.


That's nothing, you gotta see the fat feminists on twitter and the social justice warriors "Oh on The Rock made me feel uncomfortable as a woman in that segment" and "being a woman is not an insult" 

yet if you tell one of these women that they look like a man they'd get their panties in a bunch, you got to love the double standards


----------



## EireUnited (Apr 27, 2015)

PacoAwesome said:


> And people wonder why we can't have AE or the RA eras anymore. Too many damn PC Pansies complaining about anything that has an edge to it. Don't know why people can't just relax and just enjoy humor and entertainment. People these days always have to nitpick and undermine everything. "Oh the part where Rock made fun of Saxton amused me for a second, but it went on too long." For fucks sake, just admit it was a funny, even if for a second. I found their awkward stare hilarious as the camera cut from Rock to Saxton and Saxton to Rock. People need to get the sticks out of their asses. Fucking PC Hipster Criticizing Fuckers. It's why we can't have edgy entertainment in WWE anymore. Uptight assholes ruining shit for everyone else because they need to let the world their shit opinion matters. I apologize for the ranting, don't want to "offend" anyone.


What a load of bollocks. Move on with the world and expand your horizons beyond wrestling, it's a considerably more outrageous and challenging world than ever before.

Also, if people didn't find it funny, then they didn't find it funny. Stop being so offended that not everyone loves everything The Rock says and does.


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

The whole "you alright!"

Was this something he made up on the spot or has he used it elsewhere?

It was great haha


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Loved every second of it.


----------



## RandySavagesShades (Apr 4, 2011)

I for one had no problem with what was said in the segment however, his shtick is old and boring now. WTF was up with his 'host' style talking to the camera and audience like he was hosting some sort of chat show? I get the feeling this is the way he'll go for Mania and if that's the case I'm gonna be pissed. The Rock has become the most annoying cheap pop guy there is. I've never known someone who has to pause for effect after every sentence he says just to massage his ego.

He's becoming increasingly tiresome.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

I thought it was a great improvement over the last couple appearances. He was pretty funny this time


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Pretty good, could of done without the whole Lana-Wisconsin Vacuum bit though


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

PacoAwesome said:


> And people wonder why we can't have AE or the RA eras anymore. Too many damn PC Pansies complaining about anything that has an edge to it. Don't know why people can't just relax and just enjoy humor and entertainment. People these days always have to nitpick and undermine everything. "Oh the part where Rock made fun of Saxton amused me for a second, but it went on too long." For fucks sake, just admit it was a funny, even if for a second. I found their awkward stare hilarious as the camera cut from Rock to Saxton and Saxton to Rock. People need to get the sticks out of their asses. Fucking PC Hipster Criticizing Fuckers. It's why we can't have edgy entertainment in WWE anymore. Uptight assholes ruining shit for everyone else because they need to let the world their shit opinion matters. I apologize for the ranting, don't want to "offend" anyone.


Your post has triggered me, I demand the internet to liten to me now :batista3

No, The Rock's appearance/segment was absolutely fantastic as was the match between Jericho and Styles. 
Even Trips dropped an awesome promo (mentioned Reigns a bit too much though).


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

It was great fun, and it made New Day look great. They stood toe to toe with Rocky on the mic, totally holding their own. You could tell that Rock finds them hilarious.

Sometimes its just nice to see performers out there clearly having fun and enjoying themselves.

Also, I can't help but get the goosebumps when Rock is backstage and about to walk over to Lana and he hears the crowd chanting his name and just stops and looks off into the distance as if to say "Oh I hear ya, I'm on my way". 

He used to do that back in 2003 and its just cool as fuck.


----------



## cbollier22 (Oct 16, 2015)

Gotta love The Rock...no boundaries, just does HIM! Wish there was more of that now.


----------



## LoneRanger1 (Jan 22, 2016)

PepeSilvia said:


> Pretty good, could of done without the whole Lana-Wisconsin Vacuum bit though


I think the saddest part about the Lana bit is that we all know WWE wont do anything with it. Rusev turns up, overhears The Rock badmouthing him and having it away with Lana... You could create something from that. Frankly Rusev is in desperate need of a push ever since his angle with Cena ended and I'd certainly enjoy Rusev vs The Rock, but my money would be on it never getting mentioned again.

He isn't as good as he was late 90's/early 2000's but I still enjoyed it (especially all the bits where you could imagine Vince cringing backstage!)


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dgario Stringfield said:


> Man... This post is wat pisses me off about wrestling fans you literally have 8 weeks until wrestlemania and ppl complaining like wrestlemania is Sunday it was just an entertaining segment whatever happened to enjoying wrestling.


Right a lot of fans now want instant gratification. Their so concerned with getting to the destination they skip over enjoying the journey and scenery.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Rock coming back to WWE. I can't wish any better 

Thank you Rock. You're one of reason why I used to love wrestling so much. You're always greatest of all time for me.


----------



## The.Great.One (May 5, 2014)

LoneRanger1 said:


> I think the saddest part about the Lana bit is that we all know WWE wont do anything with it. Rusev turns up, overhears The Rock badmouthing him and having it away with Lana... You could create something from that. Frankly Rusev is in desperate need of a push ever since his angle with Cena ended and I'd certainly enjoy Rusev vs The Rock, but my money would be on it never getting mentioned again.
> 
> He isn't as good as he was late 90's/early 2000's but I still enjoyed it (especially all the bits where you could imagine Vince cringing backstage!)


I was thinking about this yesterday, about Rock coming back and who would be best to go over him. Most are going with Reigns, but Reigns going over Cena is the real way they should go since Rock "passed the torch" to Cena a few years back & simply Reigns doesn't need it.

I would love Rock to let a guy like Rusev go over him, and Rusev has at times been a very credible opponent for Rock until recently. I can't help but think Rusev is the guy who should go over Rock at some point, not Bray or any one else.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

The Big Show bit was good. The New Day was good but only because of New Day. Rock is generally fucking woeful these days. Just absolute shit humour. Jericho was getting so much shit for being just as bad a few weeks ago. I guess he doesn't have the same "electrifying charisma" or whatever.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

superfudge said:


> The Big Show bit was good. The New Day was good but only because of New Day. Rock is generally fucking woeful these days. Just absolute shit humour. Jericho was getting so much shit for being just as bad a few weeks ago. I guess he doesn't have the same "electrifying charisma" or whatever.


yeah, you mad.

I expected to be entertained... and I was. I only watched for Rock and Triple H. Those two just proved even further this era is shit in comparison.

Just wish Rock was wrestling.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

"Llama penises" was cringe inducing. I thought The New Day were better. Sacrilege, I know.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Boss said:


> "Llama penises" was cringe inducing. I thought The New Day were better. Sacrilege, I know.


It's a shame that's considered sacrilege. Rock should be held accountable for the lazy crap he says. He shouldn't get a pass from the same people who give others such a hard time for it.


----------



## Opinionated (Dec 16, 2015)

Great segment, loved it!


----------



## aberroncho (Jan 19, 2016)

Am i the only one who thinks that the chants when he was in backstage trolling Big Show and Lana were edited?


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

I think it was cringe worthy at best.


----------



## SHEP! (Jan 18, 2015)

It was shit, The Rock came off as such a phony jabroni, it is so clear he is not a wrestler anymore, just an actor trying to play the role of one.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I thought it was going to be Randy Orton.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

aberroncho said:


> Am i the only one who thinks that the chants when he was in backstage trolling Big Show and Lana were edited?


I don't know the details about those particular segments from Monday, but it is entirely possible. Those backstage scenes could have been pre-taped and synced with The Rock's entrance and live promo. Not saying they absolutely were, but it's been done like that before.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

mgman said:


> I don't know the details about those particular segments from Monday, but it is entirely possible. Those backstage scenes could have been pre-taped and synced with The Rock's entrance and live promo. Not saying they absolutely were, but it's been done like that before.


That shit was live, no doubt about it. Rock was about to walk straight over to Lana after the Big Show, but the chants made him stop and acknowledge them before he carried on. 

I don't know, you can just tell when something is pre-recorded. Rock's reactions to the crowd response before he came out were natural and real. If they'd taped it and added crowd sounds for Rock to hear, you'd just be able to tell. It would feel so much faker.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> I thought it was going to be Randy Orton.


Thank fuck it wasn't Randy Boreton, who cares about him, guys been stale for years.


----------



## THATbeautifulpunk (Jan 30, 2016)

My reaction


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

lol @ The Rock hate in this thread, someone actually think they piped in chants for fucking Rock :lmao

and I enjoyed the bit with New Day, someone had to call them out on those horns and make at least one dildo reference, have you people seen them? It was all in good nature, cringeworthy my ass, it was a fun segment and the whole crowd enjoyed it, sorry if not everyone has to cut a mumbling "dark" promo that vacuums the life out of the show

My only disappointment is that it hadn't made clear to what his role at WM would be, which at this point my fear is true that it has something to do with Reigns


----------



## udarsha45 (Dec 1, 2015)

Are you guys serious? Piped in chants for the Rock??? Just lol! That's clearly a new one.

Rock is the most over guy in WWE today, whether you wogs like it or not.


U jelly?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm just tired of the Rock's returns, he shows up smiling and laughing like he's cheeriest happiest fucker on the planet, makes fun of a few heels, comes onto a few women, says his corny catch phrases and leaves. It'd be nice if they done something different, like have someone kick his ass or at least intimidate him. Imagine if Lesnar's music hit while Rock was out there, that would have been amazing. But no, as usual his appearance was just so he could make a few jokes and say bitch and penis as if its so edgy and awesome to say those bad words on this PG show.

I'm just sick of the Rock period, i wanna see Stone Cold come out in the ring and do something or HBK, i'm sick of The Rock's annual return to joke around for 20 minutes.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi rock haters!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appz


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

I watched Raw.

I did it for The Rock.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm not even a huge Rock fan, but that was genuinely the funniest I've found him in AGES, I was laughing out loud at his lines, especially towards New Day.

He also made New Day more entertaining too, that's the first time in weeks I haven't been annoyed by them, in fact Xavier's big WHAAAAAAAAAAAT when Rock said about the llama penises made me chuckle.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm just disappointed Rock didn't tell New Day to take the trombone, shine it up real nice, turn it sideways, and stick it straight up their candy asses. Apart from that, I enjoyed his appearance as always.

Loved him going off script and acknowledging Hogan on TV, lol. We even got a "It Doesn't Matter". When's the last time he said that? Apart from "Finally" and "If Ya Smell", he doesn't really say any of his catchphrases anymore. I'd love to see him bring back "Just Bring It", "It Doesn't Matter", "This Ain't Sing-A-Long With The Rock" (if he goes heel again) etc. I miss The Rock of 98-02.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Rock owned that segment!


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

Great segment as always from The Great One. Would have definitely loved a bit more of Rock Vs Xavier 1 on 1 mic war, Xavier is truly turning out to be one of my favourite mic workers on the roster, just seems so comfortable and flawless on the mic, remember him giving a great rebuttal to Cena as well earlier this year.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

spinningedge said:


> Are you clueless?
> 
> The Rock is one of the biggest stars on the planet. If The Rock was willing to give a 3 hr promo for the entire RAW WWE would allow it.
> 
> He's literally one of the top celebrities in the entire world right now.... You allow that on your program and give that star whatever time he wants/needs.


Bump this. The Rock is mainstream Hollywood and a huge star. WWE is probably so happy that Rock comes back to the place that got him started. They let "celebs" like Betty White, The Subway Sandwich Molester, and the Entourage Cast get time on the show to shamelessly plug their shit. So, why wouldn't they let someone who is more famous than all those combined (I know, that's not saying much) AND was in the WWF at its peak as one of the biggest stars come back and talk shit. He's back because he wants to be it appears. Yes, the paycheck won't hurt either.


----------



## tomjh (Jan 19, 2011)

He referred to the New Day as chocolate people or something similar.... If he was white, the internet would have melted and there would have been in uproar. But because he is not white... no one says anything... the hypocrisy is incredible...

I've always considered recent Rock returns as cheesy... but I geniunely wondered on this show if he was actually high on drugs. It was quite surreal... like he was on speed. He said he had done 12-16 hours of shooting then straight to RAW so kind of implied he was on some sort of enhancement drugs. Maybe it's the steroids.

Geniunely surprised to see him doing stuff in the ring... teases the fact he might have more than a PA role at WrestleMania. The insurance boys must be pooing their pants.


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

Yep. Sure. He was excited and having fun... Must be on drugs. And people saying they piped in chants for the fucking Rock. HE'S THE FUCKING ROCK. Seriously. Some people should just not be allowed to use the internet.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Nobody can ever be at Rock's level who are currently in WWE and nobody can do long promos and keep the audiences attention like Rock can

As for him going off script like he gives a fuck if Vince went mad at him Dwayne is earning loads more than he ever did in WWE and he can walk away and not come back. Its Vince who needs Dwayne more


----------



## tomjh (Jan 19, 2011)

thesuperred said:


> Yep. Sure. He was excited and having fun... Must be on drugs.


Erm no. Watch it again... it was really really strange. Reminded me of seeing someone on speed. Perhaps he just had so much adrenalin in him after a long long day working. The lines were cringeworthy, the presence seemed wooden. I would be surprised if he was working to any kind of script, but it just felt off... kind of like Ryback on live TV. You can tell with Ryback that he is trying really hard but too hard and it ends up not feeling natural.

The jokes with Lana about being in the hotel room... I mean ugh.... is this the sort of 'humour' he has in his movies? The whole segment with Big Show was just odd in the extreme.

But look... this appearance is not for me. I'm not a fan. I guess he gave his fans just what they wanted. It would be interesting to hear from a long term fan of the Rock in a constructive criticism sense. You surely can't like everything he does. He really did seem juiced... if today you saw anyone like that yourself with that much enthusiasm you would think something is wrong with them. And if they started talking about themselves in the third person... you would be hugely tempted to punch them in the face... wouldn't you?


----------

